# Cafe Harlequin, York



## pete.w (Sep 15, 2008)

great cappuccino's and the raisin bagels are superb (made by an italian restaurant along the road)!


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

Gordon who runs Harlequin Coffee & Tea is a great, competing barista who uses Hasbean coffees. He's got a great selection available, is massively knowledgeable, loves to talk coffee and is a great guy.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Couldn't agree more with Roland

Larger than life personality and goes the extra mile for his clients


----------

